# Wyndham Bonnet Creek - maintenance fees?



## littlestar (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi All,

What would the maintenance fees be for owning 154,000 annual points at Bonnet Creek? Does anyone have the breakdown with the club fee included? I'm starting to investigate owning some Wyndham points along with our DVC and Marriott EOY week. Also, I already have a weeks membership with RCI - how would that work if we bought some Wyndham points (would they be under the same RCI membership number we already have?)

Thanks.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 3, 2009)

There is a fee calculator over at the Wyndham owners site. It might be a year out of date, and it *might* not include FL property taxes (which Wyn bills separately).

You'll get a separate "free" RCI account.  You can enroll other weeks in that account, and stop paying for the one you have now.

I don't see any particular reason to own at BC unless the fees are actually low and/or you want 4BR units.  It's easy to book almost anything else almost any other time of year.


----------



## littlestar (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks, Brian. I had thought about some points at Wyndham Smoky Mountains or maybe even La Cascada in San Antonio, too. Wyndham has so many locations in places we like to go and Bonnet Creek being within the boundaries of Disney is a plus, too. Not to mention the frequent shuttles to the parks.

How many housekeeping credits would you have with 154,000 or 168,000 points? Also, say I bought an Every other year ownership with 168,000 points, could I bank 84,000 points into a following year and vacation at Bonnet Creek in the off year with those points?


----------



## Caius (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello,

We own 154k at Bonnett Creek.  Our MFs are $59.62 per month.  The annual FL property tax bill we received this week is for $107.80.

As for your other question, yes you can use the points credit pool to use points out of your use year (they're good for 3 years).  The caveat is that points must be put into the pool *before* the use year begins.  So, someone with an even-year bienniel contract could conceivably put some or all of their 2010 points into the pool up until 12/31/09, then combine them with their 2012 allotment to make a reservation with a larger point requirement.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 3, 2009)

HK credits are one-for-one with 1K points.  So, 154K points also comes with 154 HK credits.

In Wyndham, moreso than in DVC, points are points.  There are *very few* resorts/seasons where you really need the home resort advantage.  Instead, look for low overall costs.  Some would also suggest a strong owner-controlled HOA with a good history of adequate reserve funding, etc.  Each resort's budget is set independently by its board (again, unlike DVC, where it is done centrally).

Edited to add: I will say that we've been extremely pleased with our resale wyndham purchase.  The resorts are really quite nice---generally not luxurious, but very comfortable---and in a lot of very interesting locations.  Despite Wyndham's (well-deserved) reputation for nickel-and-diming, we're glad we own it.


----------



## littlestar (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.

Caius, does that $59.62 include your RCI membership and program fee?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 4, 2009)

I would assume so, as those are baked into our program fees and NOT seperate items.


----------



## littlestar (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks. 

How hard would it be to book a 3 or 4 bedroom presidential Bonnet Creek unit in value/low season? I love the DVC Grand Villas - how nice are the Presidential Bonnet Creek units?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 4, 2009)

littlestar said:


> Thanks.
> 
> How hard would it be to book a 3 or 4 bedroom presidential Bonnet Creek unit in value/low season? I love the DVC Grand Villas - how nice are the Presidential Bonnet Creek units?



Presidentials are really nice unit.  Large, nice upgraded finishes, appliances, furniture and decor.  They just added some 3 BR Presidentials (and also 1 & 2 BR Presidential units) but they are part of the Presidential Reserve inventory and may not be available right away for regular members.  There are 4 BR units that are NOT part of presidential reserve and they should be available.  They are easy enough to book if you plan in advance.   Plan to pick them up at exactly the 10 month mark and you should be fine.  I booked my friends into the 4 BR for the first week in February.  They are so excited about going.


----------



## Don (Oct 5, 2009)

bnoble said:


> You'll get a separate "free" RCI account.  You can enroll other weeks in that account, and stop paying for the one you have now.



We still have the same RCI acct. we've had for years.  Wyndham just took over making the payments for us.  It is not a separate acct.


----------

